# Arabian Ranches or where else to live?



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

*Where to live*

Possibly moving out to Dubai late summer and have been told to look at the Lakes, Springs and Meadows for accommodation. Had in mind a 3 bed Villa. My wife and I and maybe a 16 year old. Approx 215,000AED allowance.

Any advice would be appreciated appreciated


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Possibly a 3 bed springs...not the others though

Springs would start from about 215,000dhs for small 3 bed up to 270,000dhs+
Lakes - you would be looking at 250,000 dhs +
Meadows _ 300,000+

Please remember, that almost all rentals are paid with 1 cheque- 1 year upfront.


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Are the springs any less desirable than the others or is it just because they are smaller properties


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No less desireable in any way- well established communities...a little smaller than the others...nothing is cheap here !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Am I correct in saying this would be unfurnished. If so is it expensive to kit out a house if buying furniture over there. My company I believe would provide me with all the 'white' goods


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Spurdog said:


> Am I correct in saying this would be unfurnished. If so is it expensive to kit out a house if buying furniture over there. My company I believe would provide me with all the 'white' goods


Yes this would be unfurnished (and most dont have even stoves/ovens)
You can furnish relatively cheaply from classifieds here- also people come and go a lot here- you will find cheap things people want to get rid of before moving back to their home countries.
Is the company going to finance shipping your furniture here, or would you prefer to start afresh and leave your possessions behind?


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

We'll be leaving a lot behind, so I guess I'll be looking to get the majority over there.
Back to areas, I would be working in the Jebel Ali area, so the Lakes, Springs and Meadows were recomended. Can you advise any other. We like a bit of space / garden. Not to boxed in, if you know what I mean. 
And thanks for your assistance


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Prep work is being done on the road next to the Springs going to and from the Greens. I've heard rumors that traffic will become a nightmare along this road soon. All of the Palms in the median have been removed. Just ask your leasing agent about this issue.


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Back onto accommodation as it is the most important issue for me, if I come outo Dubai. Offer is there, just trying to make up my mind
I'll be working in the JA Free Zone and have been directed to the Emirates hills area. How is the drive from Arabian Ranches and would I get a 3 Bed Villa / Townhousefor 225K. 
Anything on Jumeirah South would also be appreciated.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

AR prices start around 230,000dhs...so you may be lucky
The cheaper the price, usually means smaller, and further from facilities
The "better" of the AR villas would be 260,000dhs +

To JAFZ it will take approx 20 min+ (depending on time of day), with a big part of that time spent getting out of the ranches.

Mirdiff usually has more affordable housing (villas), that will be in your budget, but then its a much longer commute (at least double from AR)

You may find a 2 bed in AR for just under your budget

You may find a 3 bed apartment at the Marina within your budget


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

I've noticed Mirdif is a bit cheaper, any partiular reason why.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The majority of it is under the flight path (close to the airport)
Uptown Mirdiff especially.

Its certainly not as cheap as it used to be, but is one of the only affordable areas left in Dubai for many


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

*Again, where to live*

Lakes, Greens, Meadows, A Ranches, how do they compare. Where's the best place to live. Not looking to be in the middle of too much hustle and bustle if that is possible. Maybe I'm asking to much. Just me and the Mrs. 3 bed villa.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Budget? and where will you be working.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you make mention of a 16 year old, sons cannot be sponsored over the age of 18 however girls can, point to bear in mind.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

They're all pretty good - Meadows/Greens/Lakes are closer to the hustle and bustle but still private enough for most - with Arabian Ranches being the more remote of the four - so its going to boil down to your own personal choice and whether you want an apartment/house/villa and where you'll be working I suppose (cos peak hour traffic's crazy). 

If you're heading over there anyway, why don't you give yourself 3 weeks in a hotel and go check various locations out in the first week - there should be plenty of choice. Allow the last two weeks for the lease to be processed. (And remember its a year's rent up front along with the agents commission.)


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Thanks GA, how does it work, if he does come over I plan to have him working with my company. Is this allowed at 16.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Be easier if you kept it to one thread, rather than 3.

Makes it easier to keep track of the answers people give you.


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

I'm over for a week in June to have a look around. Budget 220K for digs, thinking about a 3 bed villa / townhouse. Working in JAFZ.
Any idea what the monthly outlay is for the utilitires


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Apologies, new user, trying to get the hang of it


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Utilities will vary on how much you use (user pays system here)

DEWA (Dubai Electricity Water Authority) bills will range from approx 500dhs per month- 4000dhs+

Obviously bills are higher over summer, with extra water/aircon being used)
There is also a 5 % Municipality fee .
It is 5% of your rent, and is spread over the 12 months

It will depend on size of villa, size of garden, how cool you want the villa etc


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Spurdog said:


> Thanks GA, how does it work, if he does come over I plan to have him working with my company. Is this allowed at 16.


I am not 100% sure, I suspect that he can't work until he is 18, until that time you can sponsor him, once he hits 18 it is either an education visa or a work visa. It's tough here for teenagers though especially coming over at 16 - might be an idea for him to do some higher education in order to make friends.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Spurdog said:


> Apologies, new user, trying to get the hang of it




I have merged all your housing threads (all four of them!). Please keep what is essentially the same query in one thread.

Thanks

_


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Thanks all, for the advice. I doubt it is down to what I find when I get out there in June for a look round. Housing appears to be the biggest problem, finding the right one in the right place at the right cost. I think after all I've heard and read The Lakes sound like a good bet. Can any of you guys advise any good property links (web addresses) that deal in rental property for that area, to give me an idea of what might be available.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

there are a few web sites, but the onw with the most pictures is
Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Property in Dubai, Apartment and Villa with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us.

The cheapest one they have listed for the Lakes is 250,000 dhs (dont forget that doesnt include commission)


----------



## elt (May 14, 2008)

*living in Dubai*

Hi we are moving to Dubai and have just been out looking at homes, in the end we fell in love with JBR offers just about all you could need and they are big as well, we found the other areas to be quite small. 

Plus your 16 year old will have the beach, shops ect all on the door steep!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

elt said:


> Hi we are moving to Dubai and have just been out looking at homes, in the end we fell in love with *JBR offers just about all you could need and they are big as well, we found the other areas to be quite small. *Plus your 16 year old will have the beach, shops ect all on the door steep!!!


Interesting. I am curious to know where else you looked as I have been in several JBR apartments and didn't think they were that big. I have certainly seen many that are much bigger.

I, and this is a purely personal opinion, don't see the attraction of JBR and most of the Marina. Admittedly shops are opening up around JBR, but it all looks very 'samey' and is a world apart from the Dubai that many people here experience. Just seems a bit sterile around there, whereas I prefer the more 'real' atmosphere of some of the older parts of town.

Obviously everyone's taste are different, but to anyone contemplating living and working in what is generally known as New Dubai, I would ask you to consider spending some time in other parts of the city to understand what Dubai really is. You'll find real hussle and bustle on the streets of Satwa, Bur Dubai, Karama and Deira. See the Creek and the dhow wharfage. There is a lot more to Dubai than high rise blocks and shopping malls.



-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Can't stand the marina................only because I'm on the Emaar site at it


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

the residents in JBR all think they are bagging a bargain at the minute, which some of them are as they are getting reasonable rents for their location. However two years down the line when all the shops and restuarants are open and the bulldozers have moved out they will all end up getting eviction letters as the owners will want to put the rent up.


----------

